# 8 weeks and only 6.5 lbs.



## Kels82gt (Aug 20, 2015)

Baby Sieger is 8 weeks today and just 6.5 lbs.... hopefully he starts gaining some weight soon! holistic grain free food mixed sometimes mixed with either pumpkin, yogart, cottage cheese, canned food or his favorite - coconut oil. Still, seems a bit small..... comes from a litter of 8 and he did gain .5 lbs. in a week.... Should I relax about it or is there reason for concern?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Has he been wormed?

Personally I wouldn't look at numbers, if the puppy is healthy looking - you can feel but not see ribs, bright eyes and energetic, and coat looks good then that's all signs he's healthy and growing. Some dogs take longer to grow but a slow steady growth is healthier for them


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Our girl was only 4.8 lbs. at 7 weeks. Now at 29 months she is a healthy 63-65 lbs. I wouldn't worry unless he is acting sickly or showing signs of something being wrong. If he's Vet checked ok, active and eating well he will most likely catch up before you know it. Don't rush the weight gain. Slow and steady is the healthier way to go.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger was 6.8lb at 8 weeks. Turns out he had coccidia, so we got that taken care of and he started gaining weight slow & steady. He's now 9 months and 61lb, and from what everyone that sees him says, still has a long way to go  I was worried about him being so small too, but once we kicked the coccidia, he was healthy, happy, and I learned that growing at a slower pace was better overall.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine will be four weeks old tomorrow. Most of the pups are 5 pounds now, but I have on that is 3 pounds 7 ounces. At this rate he will be 6.5 at eight weeks. I am hoping that as he eats solids, he will start gaining better. No luck so far. It is hard to be patient when you have a little one.


----------



## Kels82gt (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone, that makes sense to me....I love this baby stage so I will enjoy it while I can. He's up to 7.4 lbs today so we're going in the right direction and he's such a love!


----------



## Kels82gt (Aug 20, 2015)

Sieger just turned 13 weeks and is 20 lbs. Still under average but he looks great!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like you are doing good with him.


----------



## Kels82gt (Aug 20, 2015)

*Keeps growing *

Sieger is now 16 weeks and 25.6 lbs. He looks awesome.


----------

